# In che posizione gioca il tal giocatore?



## ArmadilloAbcd

Buongiorno,

Vorrei tradurre la seguente domanda in francese: *In che posizione gioca Pirlo* (per fare un nome di un giocatore di calcio).

Ho cercato di tradurre letteralmente con "Dans / en quelle position joue..." ma non ho trovato riscontri su internet.

Potreste dirmi qual è il modo più naturale di porre la domanda?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo!


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao

Non sono una specialista del calcio, ma direi:
"*À quel poste joue...?*"

(penso che "dans/en quelle position" non siano corretti. Ma forse "à quelle position" sarebbe possibile)


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci bien, DearPrudence!


----------



## Necsus

Partendo dalla definizione del Garzanti: "posizione di un giocatore sul campo da gioco, _la position d'un joueur sur le terrain de jeu_", ho trovato un discreto numero di occorrenze per "*à quelle position joue*".


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Grazie mille Necsus!


----------



## DearPrudence

Necsus said:


> Partendo dalla definizione del Garzanti: "posizione di un giocatore sul campo da gioco, _la position d'un joueur sur le terrain de jeu_", ho trovato un discreto numero di occorrenze per "*à quelle position joue*".


Ho fatto la domanda a un amico francese che giocava a un piccolo livello professionale.
Se può dire "à quelle position"?
La sua riposta:
"Non, à la limite, "*À quelle place joue/évolue  XX"*."


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

D'accordo, allora vada per "À quelle place joue". Grazie mille, DearPrudence, per l'interesse dimostrato nei confronti della mia domanda !


----------



## DearPrudence

Ma lui e io (e un altro amico) preferiamo "*poste*"


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Capisco. Diciamo che la mia principale preoccupazione è che la domanda suoni autenticamente francese! Mi sembra allora di capire che entrambe le soluzioni non siano da scartare.
Grazie ancora!


----------



## Necsus

Dear, secondo Google il tuo _poste_ (120 risultati effettivi) è nettamente più usato di _position_ (31) e _place_ (23), nella frase "à quel(le) * joue".


----------



## matoupaschat

Dico la mia: non sono un tifoso di calcio, ma quel che sento dire qui (Belgio) in tv è "la place" o "le poste", forse un po' più spesso "la place". Preciso che faccio di tutto per evitare i resoconti di partite .


----------

